# This is the part where you say hair grows back....



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Right? I'm really upset with Kipling's first cut - we took him for a trim so we could see his eyes again and he got this ridiculous cut. We can see his eyes all right but the bangs are completely wrong! What do we do? Please help us to feel better. Poor Kipling...

Before - our cute shaggy boy - we happen to like a fluffy boy









And now for the after shots..the profile one shows just how bad the bangs are....sigh


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I feel your pain. Cali got the exact cut today. (My battery is dead or I'd post a picture)

Yes, it will grow back..


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

We can commiserate then....how long before they look normal again??


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I'd say a couple of weeks and they'll look more like their old selves.
But they are still cute.
I couldn't believe Cali's cut, because her groomer usually does a great job.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

What did they do wrong? My sense is the bangs at the top are just way too short.


----------



## milomyguy (Oct 2, 2009)

awww...I def like the before shot better but is he is still an amazingly cute little pooch! And it will grow back before you know it!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

At least he still looks really cute! It will grow back in a couple weeks.. no worries!!

Ryan


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

I think Kipling looks cute! The bangs are a little "severe" from the side profile....but isn't the blunt bang look in right now  How old is Kipling? I'm trying to decide when to take Lola for her first trip to the groomer. I want to get her used to it while she's young because I probably won't be doing my own grooming.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

He looks a lot better than SOME grooming sessions have resulted in! Actually, I think he looks really good, other than the blunt bang-job. He's a cutey!

However, I don't think it would be hard for you to perk up and modify a bit so it didn't look quite so blunt, if you wanted. Here's a link to a way to make that area look more jagged and natural:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=2882&highlight=Sierra+style


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

I think he looks really cute! I had the same thing happen with Izzo last week. I took him in for his first trim and he came home with a shaved nose. I think once you get over the initial shock you will actually like it. I am ready for Izzo's nose hairs to grow back but I actually like being able to see his sweet, endearing eyes now. I now know what to tell our groomer NOT to do. I can see why you are upset about the bangs. the groomer should have textured them and made them longer on the sides, not so blunt and straight. It will grow!!!!! I know how you feel!


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

I am glad I am reading this becaues Nala has an appointment tomorrow for a grooming. I love her long haired but the snow just sticks to all of her leg hair. I think I might just try and trim her bangs myself and not let them touch it!

I think your dog is adorable both ways!


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

Well, at least I can say thanks for showing me an excellent example for my groomer-to-be of what I do NOT WANT. You have probably helped a lot of puppy owners by posting these photos.

Mojo gets the groomer next week and she will definitely get a look at this series of photos.


----------



## hav-one (Feb 18, 2009)

Mom2Izzo, did they shave the whole muzzle or just the bridge of the nose? They should never shave just the bridge of the nose. If they shaved the whole muzzle, next time tell them you want to leave the beard just trim it up...on the other hand I like the muzzle trimmed with a 5 blade, it looks like a shaved face after it has grown out for about 3 weeks and I think it's cute. When I was grooming it was hard to get it right, the owners would drop off the dog and tell the secretary what they wanted, and most of the time it didn't really tell me a whole lot-I found it better if they would leave a phone number so I could call and ask them questions.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I think it's cute. It looks like they trimmed a lot around the eyes and between the eyes which may make it less shaggy looking. In no time at all it will be a mess, don't worry. )) But I actually like it.
Carole


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

thank you everyone for your kind, helpful, supportive and blunt (no pun intended!) comments-it helps to hear from you all. I will try to soften this harsh bang somehow. Izzo's mom - you should know I took Izzo's picture along to the groomer and said please do not do this to my puppy only because it looked so sore and Izzo is just the most adorable pup! She assured me she wouldn't and she didnt she just blew it on the bowl cut uni-brow bangs instead! Poor Kipling. He knows he looks funny.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

susieg said:


> I think Kipling looks cute! The bangs are a little "severe" from the side profile....but isn't the blunt bang look in right now  How old is Kipling? I'm trying to decide when to take Lola for her first trip to the groomer. I want to get her used to it while she's young because I probably won't be doing my own grooming.


He's 22 weeks...poor guy...


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

The puppy's are simply adorable!
Yes, the bangs are a bit blunt, but they will grow back in no time. The one part that DOES grow slowly is the ears. Be really careful about asking them to trim much off the ears.

You can tell that you two are relatively "new", of course you are or you wouldn't just be getting your first trims, because that cut is precious compared to a LOT of them we've had here on the Forum!!!
We've had cuts so bad that Hav's have asked to wear coats and hats till they've grown out.eep:

Beverly


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

BeverlyA said:


> The puppy's are simply adorable!
> Yes, the bangs are a bit blunt, but they will grow back in no time. The one part that DOES grow slowly is the ears. Be really careful about asking them to trim much off the ears.
> 
> You can tell that you two are relatively "new", of course you are or you wouldn't just be getting your first trims, because that cut is precious compared to a LOT of them we've had here on the Forum!!!
> ...


Goodness me...poor puppies. I hate the bangs but at least he doesn't have to wear a coat!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KSC said:


> Right? I'm really upset with Kipling's first cut - we took him for a trim so we could see his eyes again and he got this ridiculous cut. We can see his eyes all right but the bangs are completely wrong! What do we do? Please help us to feel better. Poor Kipling...
> 
> Before - our cute shaggy boy - we happen to like a fluffy boy
> 
> And now for the after shots..the profile one shows just how bad the bangs are....sigh


Oh my! When I looked at the first couple of pix, I was thinking, "That's not that bad!" (particularly in comparison with some, who have come home looking like plucked chickens!<g>) But in the profile, I can feel your pain. As everyone here says, hair DOES grow out!

I've been too terrified of the "groomer horror stories" to take a chance. I figured there was NO WAY I could do a WORSE job than some "professional trims" I've seen here. So I went to a beauty supply place and got some really good small scissors and some thinning shears. Then I got a set of small, battery operated clippers for his feet and tummy.

Basically, I'm doing the "Sierra cut" on his face, and leaving the rest of him to grow long. I started very conservatively, on the theory that it was easier to cut more later than it was to put it back if I cut too much.<g> I'm really happy with the way his face came out. You can see his eyes now, but he doesn't look chopped, and he still looks distinctly Havanese.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

I wish I'd done the same...the nose is just too closely cut and the bangs are awful - every time I look at him my heart breaks because his shaggy, irresistable face is missing. I just hope in a week or two this becomes a memory.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

KSC said:


> I wish I'd done the same...the nose is just too closely cut and the bangs are awful - every time I look at him my heart breaks because his shaggy, irresistable face is missing. I just hope in a week or two this becomes a memory.


That's the same way I felt the only time I took mine for a cut. :Cry: NEVER AGAIN!

I hope he grows out quickly for you!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I've already had to trim Kodi's face twice, (probably because I've been very conservative each time!) so I think the face hair DOES grow pretty fast. I think part of the reason groomers take a lot off is that people don't want to bring their dogs in too often. If they don't cut it short ENOUGH, they'll get complaints in that direction.

I figure I know what I want, and then I have no one else to blame if it doesn't come out right.:laugh: I still definitely could use some tips on trimming feet... I can do the hair between his pads with no trouble, but to get his feet looking nice and rounded, without looking "chopped"... THAT I have trouble with!


----------



## hyindc (Apr 21, 2008)

Paco and Luke have come home with shockingly short cuts and looking not like any normal havanese. The first time, I was too stunned to say a word to the groomer; I just paid the bill and ran out the door. However, I have been surprised that some shagginess returns in only a few weeks, and in a couple of months I'm giving them little trims at home again. So, it's really not so bad.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

weeks? months? Oh boy....I keep ruffling K's face to bring back his shaggy feel. I will be trimming him myself from now on....agree with you krandall - I know what I want and will go conservative..we really just wanted to see his eyes again.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tori had that same bang cut as a pup and I hated it. Reminded me of the old "Beatles" haircuts. It took awhile (can't remember how long exactly) to grow out. I now do all of her grooming myself and keep her bangs in a topknot.

Hang in there, it DOES grow out eventually. Just be thankful he didn't turn out like poor Mugsy did. This has to be the winner of the "Worst Grooming Job Ever!" (Joe~ I hope you don't mind me re-posting the pix here)


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh no! Look at his poor legs!


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

Don't groomers have to go to school or something? Or is it completely unlicensed? I can't believe that the groomer made one leg so short and left the other long! After reading about and seeing all these horror stories I'm thinking I'll never take my guys to a groomer! Right now I just trim a bit off the front of the bangs so I can see their eyes, but leave them kinda shaggy at the sides and long at the top. I'm trimming their feet and "sanitary" parts too. But then, we haven't gone through the dreaded coat change yet, or a Toronto winter! Pixie doesn't mind being brushed but Rascal is not keen, so we'll have to see...what to do, what to do...


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh it definitely isn't that bad! There has been many bad haircuts posted- like Leslie posted on the forum and it will grow out quick


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

ama0722 said:


> Oh it definitely isn't that bad! There has been many bad haircuts posted- like Leslie posted on the forum and it will grow out quick


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I did laugh at the last picture, and to think you paid good hard earned money to a professional for that. but the hair will grow back. You should go back through old threads and see some real horror shows.

Many of us groom our own for this very reason.

Kipling is a real cutie. No haircut can change that.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

:-\

You laughed?

Just kidding...thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

The bangs almost look like the way groomers cut Shih Tzu bangs for a puppy cut.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Every time I see that picture of poor Mugsy I can't help it, I literally say "Awwwwwww poor Mugsy!" out loud. Thank goodness Joe is such a good sport. :tea: 
Even poor Mugsy's cut grew out.

Beverly


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

KSC said:


> thank you everyone for your kind, helpful, supportive and blunt (no pun intended!) comments-it helps to hear from you all. I will try to soften this harsh bang somehow. *Izzo's mom - you should know I took Izzo's picture along to the groomer and said please do not do this to my puppy *only because it looked so sore and Izzo is just the most adorable pup! She assured me she wouldn't and she didnt she just blew it on the bowl cut uni-brow bangs instead! Poor Kipling. He knows he looks funny.


HAHAHAHA actually that's pretty funny  My poor puppy still has a skinned nose  but I am over it and it's not irritated anymore. Just waiting for some hair to grow back. I am actually enjoying seeing his big sweet brown eyes ALL the time. I guess next time I bring him back to get groomed, I will be bringing his own pic along with me so it won't happen again. Thanks for the sweet comments. I think Kipling is pretty cute as well, bowl bangs or not


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

hav-one said:


> Mom2Izzo, did they shave the whole muzzle or just the bridge of the nose? They should never shave just the bridge of the nose. If they shaved the whole muzzle, next time tell them you want to leave the beard just trim it up...on the other hand I like the muzzle trimmed with a 5 blade, it looks like a shaved face after it has grown out for about 3 weeks and I think it's cute. When I was grooming it was hard to get it right, the owners would drop off the dog and tell the secretary what they wanted, and most of the time it didn't really tell me a whole lot-I found it better if they would leave a phone number so I could call and ask them questions.


They shaved just the bridge of his nose


----------



## sandydlc (Aug 8, 2009)

*Freaky face!!*

Hello everyone!

I'm new to the forum and have just been reading for the past couple of months. We have a female Havanese named Lucy who is just 6 months old as of tomorrow.

Lucy was spayed last Friday so I decided that it would be best to get her groomed (and clipped) for the first time before she was spayed.

I have no idea what they did but her face looks totally freaky!! They did her head out of proportion with her body. I found another groomer who says that she has several Havanese clients so I'm hoping that she'll be a better option. Unfortunately, now we have to wait until it grows out a bit before we can get it fixed. I uploaded a before and after and also included a picture of Lucy in her newly discovered nap place at my office!!

I brush Lucy every night (even with the shorter hair) so I don't mind if her body is a bit longer, but I know that I can't keep her in a full coat since we live near Seattle and the wet weather is here and I'm afraid that she'll be full of mats if we decide to leave her in a full coat.

Are there any threads with examples of GOOD grooming?

Thanks!!

Sandy


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

looks like they trimmed her close on her snout too ... at least she still has her bangs...that helps


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Izzo's mom - how is he doing? I think I read in another thread that you were concerned about him?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi Sandy! 

Welcome to the forum! You might want to start your own thread, so everyone can welcome you and you can post lots of pictures of Lucy for everyone to see.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

KSC said:


> Izzo's mom - how is he doing? I think I read in another thread that you were concerned about him?


Aww thanks for asking. He's doing just fine. Vet said there was nothing in his stool to be concerned about. He's totally fine. Thanks for thinking of him!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

sandydlc said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm new to the forum and have just been reading for the past couple of months. We have a female Havanese named Lucy who is just 6 months old as of tomorrow.
> 
> ...


I was wondering the same thing. 
Hi and welcome! I am Nicole and I have Izzo who is 7 months. He just got his first haircut too and the groomer skinned his nose. It was so red and irritated. What is wrong with these groomers? Don't they know how to groom our babies? Lucy is still adorable. I think she knows her hair is missing in that second picture. I posted on of Izzo the day we got him from the groomers and he had that same pitiful look on his face!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Mom2Izzo said:


> Aww thanks for asking. He's doing just fine. Vet said there was nothing in his stool to be concerned about. He's totally fine. Thanks for thinking of him!


very glad to hear it!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

awww, still cute. 

Maybe you could use some gel and spike it up a bit...act like you wanted it that way.  j/k

It will grow fast.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

karlabythec said:


> awww, still cute.
> 
> Maybe you could use some gel and spike it up a bit...act like you wanted it that way.  j/k
> 
> It will grow fast.


Don't laugh! I did just that on the first day with a teensy bit of gel to get a more messy look...well he couldn't have looked more pathetic. DH and I were in stitches! Poor Kipling!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

sandydlc said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I'm new to the forum and have just been reading for the past couple of months. We have a female Havanese named Lucy who is just 6 months old as of tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Sandy~ Here's a few:

Puppy Cuts

Hank's New Haircut

Sierra's Bangs

Do It Yourself Grooming


----------



## sandydlc (Aug 8, 2009)

Thank you Leslie for those links!! I have seen a couple of those but I hadn't seen Hank's new haircut - I'll check that out now!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

KSC said:


> Don't laugh! I did just that on the first day with a teensy bit of gel to get a more messy look...well he couldn't have looked more pathetic. DH and I were in stitches! Poor Kipling!


HAHAHAHA! GMTA (great minds think alike)!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Sandy...I purposely had my boys cut down a few weeks ago. We'd just moved and since they were still blowing coat, it had become a complete nightmare! Although I love their new look now, I will probably let them grow back out. Some pics to show you the difference and to take heart! I feel your pain.

Before...









and after....


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

As others have said, Kipling looks GOOD compared to some on here! Our Jackson had the exact same bang experience with our groomer. The biggest problem is that they cut too much off the crown on the head. With the Sierra bangs, or at least the way I have done it, is to leave more of the top longer and just feather the very front gradually starting at the front until I get it the way I like it. The feathering is the key to keep it from being blunt. Groomers just don't seem to know how to make a Hav look trimmed and messy at the same time 

I finally started doing Jackson myself, and, although he is never as perfect as when a pro does it, I get out every mat and can do just about everything a little at a time (feet and nails one day, ears and face another, etc.) I think it is a trial and error with this breed learning bit by bit what works. I also think the groomers tend to totally straighten their hair after the bath which is not natural looking on most Havs. I love the kinky waves in Jackson's hair which tend to totally disappear after the groomer.

Sandy, Lucy is adorable, especially lying on the placemats! Love her coloring. Yes, groomers also tend to shave around the eyes severely since Havs tend to have so much wild hair around there. I have let Jackson's grow out, and it is still messy, but easier than the little spikes growing back in. I also think they love to trim out tear stains.

Poor Mugsy (I did laugh, sorry!) That groomer must have been on something!!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

kelrobin said:


> As others have said, Kipling looks GOOD compared to some on here! ...Groomers just don't seem to know how to make a Hav look trimmed and messy at the same time
> 
> !!


Thank you! I will be doing K myself I think because that's exactly what we wanted...trimmed so he can see and we can see his beautiful eyes but messy! We love our little moppy look. Even today it's already getting better. Grow hair grow!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

he looks very sophisticated! and it does grow back.your dog is still beautiful


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Aww thank you. It's already starting to look better. The more he musses it but better it looks!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Kipling says....'maybe if I flip my ear over the bangs won't be as obvious...'


----------

